# What are your top five favorite mangas?



## EMPRA (Oct 10, 2004)

I dunno if someone already started a thread like this, but what are your top five favorite mangas? yes, they do have to be in order. 
1. Naruto 
2. Cowboy Bepop
3. Evangelion
4. Love Hina 
5. FLCL


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 10, 2004)

1.Aishiteruze Baby
2.Bleach
3.Naruto
4.Prince of Tennis
5.Ichigo 100%


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 10, 2004)

5. Tenjo Tenge
4. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Slam Dunk
2. Dragon Ball
1. Detective Conan


----------



## onlythestrongest (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach.
3. Cowboy Bebop
4. Dragonball
5. Ranma


----------



## Shikamaru (Oct 10, 2004)

5. Zakoku na Kami ga Shihai Suru.
4. Death Note.
3. Battle Angel Alita.
2. Bleach.
1. Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Hunter X Hunter
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. Bleach
5. Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Kro (Oct 10, 2004)

1. angel sanctuary
2. naruto
3. tenjo tenge
4. berserk
5. kenshin


----------



## Diaketh (Oct 10, 2004)

1.Devil & Devil
2.Angel Sanctuary
3.Monster
4.Naruto
5.Milk Crown & Milk Crown H


----------



## Skyexx (Oct 10, 2004)

1. One Piece
 2. Pretty Face
 3. Hajime no Ippo
 4. Hunter X Hunter
 5. I don't have a 5th.. Maybe Kenshin or Naruto...


----------



## HeeroYui (Oct 10, 2004)

1 - naruto
2 - dbz
3 - Gundam Wing
4 - fruits basket
5 - erm...akira i think


----------



## _br0ken1ce (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Slam Dunk
3. Bleach
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. Hikaru no Go


----------



## OMchan (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Fullmetal Alchemist
2. BLEACH
3. Death Note
4. NARUTO
5. One Piece


----------



## Codde (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Dragonball
2. One Piece
3. Slam Dunk
4. Yakitate! Japan or Bleach
5. Blade of the Immortal.

I'm probably missing some... Ippo and Hunter X Hunter would go somewhere on the list.


----------



## meihinote (Oct 10, 2004)

There was a thread like this a while back..

1. Death Note
2. Bleach
3. Naruto
4. FMA
5. Yakitate Japan


----------



## bratkitty (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Hellsing
3. Trigun
4. Sorcerer Hunters
5. Gravitation


----------



## Sarachi (Oct 10, 2004)

1) Naruto
2) Ragnarok
3) FLCL
4) Love Hina
5) Hellsing


----------



## Sen (inactive) (Oct 10, 2004)

-Naruto
-Ragnarok The Animation (Not Ragnarok a diffrent anime)
-Full Metal Alchemist
-InuYasha
-One Peice


----------



## Aeries (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Chobits
3. Fruits Basket
4. Neon Genesis Evangelion
5. FlCl


----------



## souske_05 (Oct 10, 2004)

naruto
SGT Frog
bleach
FMA
D.N.Angel


----------



## Aidire (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. One Piece
3. Trigun
4. ---
5. ---

Those are the only manga I've really read x_x I'm an anime girl.


----------



## Aisukurimu (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Hikaru No Go
2. Kareshi Kanjo No Jiyou
3. Death Note
4. Naruto
5. Hunter X Hunter tied with Full Metal Alchemist tied with Bleach

MARS is somewhere up there but I can't decide where to put it - I have all the volumes but I've only read 1 right now (the rest are Japanese... O_O help me god...)


----------



## xx_blurred (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. FMA
3. Saiyuki
4. Bleach
5. Hellsing

*is waiting for Hellsing Vol. 4 to arrive on doorstep* ^^


----------



## Anime_Aries (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Saiyuki
2. The Demon Ororon
3. Hellsing
4. Juvenile Orion
5. Model

It's hard for me to choose since I have so many series, I have over 100 mangas so trying to single out five is difficult since I love them all.


----------



## hamham (Oct 10, 2004)

1.Rurouni Kenshin
2.GTO
3.Hajime No Ippo
4.Naruto
5.Slam Dunk


----------



## Ichigo- (Oct 11, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Shaman King
4. One Piece
5. Love Hina


----------



## kane_x (Oct 11, 2004)

1. GTO
2. Naruto
3. Tenjo Tenge
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. Confidential Confessions


----------



## Momochi Zabuza (inactive) (Oct 12, 2004)

Heh. In order? This'll be hard....


Blade of the Immortal
GANTZ
Blame!
Naruto
Berserk
The order probably will change by tomorrow, but those are definitely my top-five favorites.


----------



## ahheng21 (Oct 12, 2004)

1. death note
2. gantz
3. naruto
4. GTO
5. love hina

currently starting to read fma... think fma will become my top 5 soon


----------



## Rankin (Oct 12, 2004)

1. Bleach
2. Naruto
3. Hellsing
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Death Note


----------



## Shrimpie (Oct 12, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Hellsing
4. Berserk
5. ---


----------



## Saix (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Dragonball Z
3. Hikaru No Go
4. Kenshin
5. ...


----------



## Orihime (Oct 15, 2004)

1) Flame of Recca
2) Bleach
3) Eyeshield 21
4) MPD Psycho
5) either one of these: Basara
I'll
Rave
Rurouni Kenshin
Black Cat
Kare Kano 

hehehe


----------



## Outenkun (Oct 19, 2004)

1. Houshin Engi
2. Gravitation
3. Naruto
4. Fruits Basket
5. Hikaru no go


----------



## Inactive Rukia (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm...

Bleach
Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Love Hina


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 19, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. One Piece
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. Shaman King


----------



## Halig (Oct 20, 2004)

1. The Big O (I really don't expect to see this one in anyone else's)
2. Naruto
3. Under the Glass Moon (too bad it'll never finish. And technically manwha)
4. Ragnarok
5. Clover


----------



## PATMAN (Oct 20, 2004)

1. naruto
2. Yuyu Hakusho
3. Neon Genesis Evangelion
4. Kenshin
5. Hikaru no go


----------



## ANBU X (Oct 20, 2004)

Naruto
Love Hina
Angel Sanctuary
Fullmetal Alchemist
Chobits
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Princess Ari (Oct 21, 2004)

From the Manga I have read, I would have to say

1. Cardcaptor Sakura: Master of the Clow
2. Gravitation
3. XXX Holic
4. Saiyuki
5. Yami no Matsuei


----------



## Uchicha Itachi (Oct 21, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Death Note
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. Shaman King
5. Ragnarok


----------



## Haku-san (Oct 24, 2004)

1-Naruto
2-Rurouni Kenshin
3-Macross
4-Hellsing
5-Evangelion


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Oct 24, 2004)

Naruto
Hunter X Hunter
Evangelion
Bleach
Trigun


----------



## Vilify (Oct 24, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Berserk
4. Vagabond
5. Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Kori-Tae (Oct 24, 2004)

1. Card Captor Sakura
2. Beyblade
3. Yugioh
4. Naruto
5. Cowboy Bebop


x Kori x


----------



## Ryu (Oct 28, 2004)

ack.. there are so many to choose from... *wine* I don't even know which to start with.. *sigh*

1. Death Note (as this is what I'm most hooked at right now ) 
2. Naruto (of course)
3. Rurouni Kenshin ( <3 )
4. Neon Genesis Evangelion (you can't have a favourites list with out Shin Seki Evangelion....)
5. X/1999  //  Angel Sanctuary (..I love them both equally )


----------



## ahriman (Oct 28, 2004)

1-naruto
2-yugioh!
3-hikaru no go
4-shaman king
5-full metal alchemist
6-city hunter


----------



## xxsaznpride (Oct 29, 2004)

No real order:

Naruto (This is a Naruto forum)
Bleach (Kick ASS)
Love Hina/ Negima (Both by Akamastsu-sama)
rurouni kenshin (Nut crunching sword  chopping action!!)
Prince of Tennis (Playing it/ Reading it)


----------



## seta101 (Oct 31, 2004)

Naruto
Love Hina
Inu-Yasha
Ranma 1/2
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## 8018 (Oct 31, 2004)

this are the mangas 
i'm reading at the moment
so i guess you can call
them my top 5

i'm going to list them
in alphabetical order 
ok! ^^

Fruit basket
Gravitation
Hana Kimi
Legal Drug
Naruto


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2004)

my top 5 is:

Naruto
Bleach
Hunter x Hunter
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Alice 19th

my list may change because i just ordered vol 1 of several other mangas


----------



## ninamori (Nov 1, 2004)

1. Beck
2. One Piece
3. Naruto
4. FLCL
5. Paradise Kiss


----------



## digitalninja (Nov 2, 2004)

1. GTO
2. Basara
3. Slam Dunk
4. Beck
5. Hikaru no Go

Honorable Mention: Berserk, Naruto, Shounan Jun'ai Gumi, Yakitate Japan


----------



## AdrianWerner (Nov 4, 2004)

Berserk
I"S
Hellsing
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## Eikichi_Onizuka (Nov 4, 2004)

1. GTO
2. Naruto
3. Berserk
4. Trigun
5. Bleach/Hellsing/Kenshin


----------



## Eikichi_Onizuka (Nov 4, 2004)

Also Blade of the Immortal and Vagabond


----------



## kakashi358 (Nov 4, 2004)

1.naruto
2.db
3.bleach
4.hellsing
5.rurouni kenshin


----------



## Zoolander (Nov 4, 2004)

1-Berserk
2-Gantz
3-Deathnote
4-Naruto
5-Bleach


----------



## secret7 (Nov 4, 2004)

1Naruto
2Ranma 1/2
3 Death Note 
4 Runoini Kenshin
5Inuyasha


----------



## Inactive Hoshi (Nov 4, 2004)

I've only read a few manga:

Naruto(duh)
Bleach
Tsubasa
Rurouni Kenshin
One Piece


----------



## Chillin (Nov 4, 2004)

Currently

1. Rurouni Kenshin (actually has almost always been my favorite)
2. GTO
3. Naruto
4. Hitsuji no Uta
5. Hot Gimmick


----------



## Tautou (Nov 4, 2004)

1). Berserk
2). Naruto
3). Full Metal Alchemist
4). Bleach
5). Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Candy-chan (Nov 4, 2004)

1- Naruto
2- Bleach
3- Chobits
4- Love-Hina
5- Trigun


----------



## IDentity (Nov 7, 2004)

1 - One Piece
2 - Bleach
3 - Saint Seiya
4 - Saint Seiya Episode G / Naruto
5 - Death Note


----------



## Dusk-- (Nov 7, 2004)

#1 - Naruto
#2 - One Piece
#3 - Flame of Recca
#4 - Dragonball
#5 - Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## mstarsup5 (Nov 7, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Love Hina
3. Chobits
4. Hikaru No Go
5. TSUBASA RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE, Psychic Academy and Kenshin


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 7, 2004)

1-Naruto
2-Chobits
3-Bleach
4-Neon genesis Evangelion
5-Trigun


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 8, 2004)

1-Dragonball Z
2-Berserk
3-Naruto
4-Gantz
5-I's


----------



## ZeQueH (Nov 8, 2004)

1. 20th Century Boys (great storyline)
2. Angel Densetsu (funny as hell)
3. Say Hello To Black Jack (a very serious manga)
4. Homunculus (strange but interesting)
5. Hajime no Ippo (do i really need to explain)


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 8, 2004)

1- Naruto
2- Full Metal Alchimist
3- GTO
4- KYO
5- Ranma


----------



## pakku (Nov 9, 2004)

- One Piece
- Berserk
- Akira
- GTO
- Trigun

The last three are often changing, depending on what I'm re-/reading, while Berserk and One Piece are pretty much constants.


----------



## PRJ (Nov 9, 2004)

1 Naruto
2 Naruto
3 Naruto
4 Naruto
5 Naruto

I dont like other manga's for some wierd reason O_o


----------



## mow (Nov 9, 2004)

PRJ said:
			
		

> 1 Naruto
> 2 Naruto
> 3 Naruto
> 4 Naruto
> ...



ddue yuo have no idea what your missing out on, there are some mangas that are 10x times better than naruto (i cant belive i just said that, o.O)


----------



## Branchie (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, this is a hard question for me, but I'd have to say that my top five are...

1. Naruto
2. Love Hina
3. Marmalde Boy
4. Hikaru No Go
5. One Piece


----------



## AsanoHa (Nov 9, 2004)

Not in any particular order: Naruto, Bleach, Shaman King, and I guess Full Metal Alchemist but I don't think it counts since I've only ever watched the anime. Course now that it's over I may have read it.


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 10, 2004)

PRJ said:
			
		

> 1 Naruto
> 2 Naruto
> 3 Naruto
> 4 Naruto
> ...


yo , 
most people like Naruto because of the developing of the chrarecters! i think you do to since thats the only anime or manga you watch. i can recomend somthing else for you that has developing charecters! 
you could see:
*1-GunGrave 
2-Berserk 
3-Kyo*
checkem out, ull luvem


----------



## gohmaking (Nov 10, 2004)

1. Hunter x Hunter
2. Beck
3. Ichigo 100%
4. Naruto
5. Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## TiffyTofu (Nov 10, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Slam Dunk
3. Kenshin
4. Prince of Tennis
5. Detective Conan


----------



## TiffyTofu (Nov 10, 2004)

Oops!!!Never mind!
1.Naruto
2.Samurai Deeper Kyo
3.Slam Dunk
4.Kenshin
5.Prince of Tennis


----------



## blind51de (Nov 10, 2004)

In no particular order...

Hellsing
Akira
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Love Hina
Excel Saga


----------



## Personal Jesus (Nov 11, 2004)

3x3 Eyes
Saint Seiya
Urusei Yatsura
Naruto
Junji Ito Horror Collection


----------



## sCNaruto (Nov 11, 2004)

1.Naruto
2.Love Hina
3.One Piece
4.Bleach
5.Initial D


----------



## palabok (Nov 11, 2004)

1. Koroshiya 1 (Ichi the Killer) 
2. Naruto
3. Urusei Yatsura
4. Berserk
5. GANTZ


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I only have read 3 mangas in full, namely:

1. I"s
2. Love Hina
3. Hikaru no Go


----------



## MetaCal (Nov 11, 2004)

Naruto
Love HIna
Bleach
Cowboy Bebop
thats all


----------



## ahriman (Nov 12, 2004)

1-homunclus
2-bleach
3-naruto
4-fma
5-yu-gi-oh!


----------



## kakari akira (Nov 13, 2004)

1. naruto 
2. rurouni kenshin
3. Inuyasha
4. read or die
5.FLCL


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 17, 2004)

1.Vagabond
2.Naruto
3.Ranma
4.DragonBall(NOT Z)
5.Pokemon Adventures


----------



## Nosferatubeast (Nov 17, 2004)

1.  Berserk
2.  Vagabond
3.  Naruto
4.  Samurai Deeper Kyo
5.  Angel Sanctuary


----------



## Lonato (Nov 21, 2004)

1.Naruto(the nr 1 manga in the world)
2.The Prince of Tennis(the nr 1 sports manga)
3.DragonBall(the funniest manga in the world)
4.Hikaru no Go(the best game manga ever)
5.Yu-Gi-Oh(well that's the last one i've read from vol 1)
Well as you might see I'm a shonen jumper. Because I've started to read manga 3 months ago.


----------



## 4thokage (Nov 21, 2004)

1 Naruto
2 Death Note
3 Shaman King
4 Hunter x Hunter
5 Fullmetall Alchemist


----------



## Ryu-san (Nov 22, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Akira
3. Negima
4. Gantz
5. Full Metal Alchemist

I love every manga that I've read. I've yet to READ a manga I don't like. I can find something good about every manga, and choose to love it. Choosing top five is like choosing a favourite finger. They're all useful, and equally important to me.


----------



## Generic_Ninja1 (Nov 24, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. DBZ
3. Kenshin
4. Inuyasha
5. Ranma


----------



## Eeva Leena (Nov 27, 2004)

1- Naruto
2- Prince of Tennis
3- Yakitate! Japan!
4- Perfect Girl Evolution
5- Samurai deeper Kyo


----------



## Kurupt_kun (Nov 27, 2004)

1.  Hikaru no Go
2.  Samurai Deeper Kyo
3.  Naruto
4.  DN Angel
5.  Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## Codde (Nov 27, 2004)

1. Dragonball
2. One Piece
3. Slam Dunk 
4. Blade of the Immortal and Berserk
5. Hikaru no Go and Yakitate


----------



## Aleana (Nov 27, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Berserk
4. Suikoden III
5. (can't think of last but there's lots)


----------



## PineNamu (Nov 27, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Prince of Tennis
3. One Piece
4. Shaman King
5. Ragnarok


----------



## kLepRo (Nov 27, 2004)

1. Naruto - the action and the story is amazing. (duh)

2. The Sandman - by Niel Gaiman. Not a manga, but damn, it's good.

3. Blade of the Immortal - same as #1

4. Basilisk - same as above

5. Yutsabato! - or something like that. Stupidly funny.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 27, 2004)

1.  Trigun-You just cannot top Vash the Stampede
2.  Cowboy Bebop-It's all about the Jazz
3.  Naruto-Major points for having so many episodes
4.  Slayers-There's almost no one cooler than Lina Inverse
5.  The Last Exile-Beautifully done series


----------



## fanime (Nov 27, 2004)

Akira
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Get Backers
FLCL
Dragonball


----------



## Yukai (Nov 28, 2004)

chrno crusade
DNAngel
getbackers
Naruto
Tsubasa


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Nov 28, 2004)

no particular order: 

naruto
rebound
bleach
azumanga daioh
love hina

::cant find any fma::


----------



## Aa-chan (Nov 29, 2004)

Azumanga Daioh
Naruto
Initial D
Bleach
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## CALANTHE (Nov 29, 2004)

1.Naruto
2.Rurouni Kenshin
3.Blade of the Immortal
4.One Piece
5.Nausicaa of the valley of wind


----------



## Crucifixation (Nov 29, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. X (X/1999)
3. Angel Sanctuary
4. RAVE
5. Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## duffman13 (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Trigun (I WANT MAXIMUM!)
2. Kenshin (ANIMATE THE FREAKING JINCHUU ARC!!)
3. Eva
4. Naruto
5. Love Hina


----------



## FoolyCooly (Dec 7, 2004)

1.Naruto
   Bleach
   Yakitate! Japan
I can't decide between my top 3.
4.Love Hina
5.Berserk


----------



## matchu80 (Dec 7, 2004)

1) Love Hina 
2) Naruto

fav 2..cant decide my other 3 outta 5...but those are definetely the top 2


----------



## IkariBattousai (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Love Hina
2. Kare Kano
3. Naruto
4. Negima!
5. X/1999


----------



## Miso (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Eden
3. K2
4. I.N.V.U
5. X

But I'm more of an Anime fan. So I really don't read much.


----------



## Rurouni (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Saiyuki
4. Get Backers
5. .hack//Legend of the Twilight Bracelet

Now, if this were 'What are you top five favorite animes', that would entirely different.


----------



## Naruto_Uzumaki (Dec 7, 2004)

1) Love Hina
2) Naruto
3) Evangelion
4) Shaman King
5) rouroni kenshi aka Samurai X


----------



## Hinata Andou (Dec 8, 2004)

1.- Angel Sanctuary
2.- M.P.D. Psycho 
3.- Naruto
4.- Shaman King
5.- Blame!

Ja Ne!


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 8, 2004)

1. Great Teacher Onizuka 
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Naruto
4. Love Hina
5. Trigun


----------



## TheUnlimited (Dec 8, 2004)

1. Ragnarok
2. Tsubasa
3. Bleach
4. Rahxephon
5. Alice 19th

.


----------



## Pervert-Sennin (Dec 8, 2004)

*Not in Order*

Naruto
BECK
Death Note
Blade Of Immortal
Akira


----------



## Kaiosama (Dec 9, 2004)

Naruto
Rurouni Kenshin
Dragon Ball
Ranma ?
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## niceguy645 (Dec 9, 2004)

What is FLCL?

1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.Evangelion
4.Trigun
5.Love Hina


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 9, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Rave Master
3. Scyred
4. King of Hell
5. Beet


----------



## FoolyCooly (Dec 9, 2004)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> *What is FLCL?*
> 
> 1.Naruto
> 2.Bleach
> ...


It's only the best anime EVER!! Fooly Cooly. I still haven't read the manga(guess I need to get on that).


----------



## miyuki_ikuko (Dec 10, 2004)

1.Naruto
2.Inuyasha
3.Death Note
4.Hikaru No Go
5.Spiral


----------



## ogionthesquire (Dec 15, 2004)

1.Naruto
2.Ceres Celestial legend
3.Get backers
4.Saikano
5.Shaman king


----------



## Putredinis (Dec 15, 2004)

1. shaman king
2. naruto
3. bleach
4. death note
5. black cat


----------



## Omote Renge (Dec 15, 2004)

In no particular order:

Rurouni Kenshin
Naruto
One Piece
Dragonball
Bleach


----------



## Jaggan (Dec 16, 2004)

Shaman King
Death Note
Fruits Basket
Yami No Matsuei
Bleach

No particular order.


----------



## D-wing (Dec 16, 2004)

1)priest
2).hack//lott
3)trigun
4)naruto
5)DNangel


----------



## White_Dragon (Dec 16, 2004)

1.Chobits
2.Naruto
3.D.N.Angel
4.Boys Over Flowers
5.Full Metal Panic


----------



## channykunochi (Dec 18, 2004)

1. deathnote
2. naruto
3. banana fish 
4. ichigo 100%
5. banana fish another story?


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 18, 2004)

In no particular order:

-Naruto
-Bleach
-Angel Sanctuary
-Death Note
-Loveless


----------



## Gator (Dec 18, 2004)

Naruto
Slam Dunk
Dragonball
Ranma
Maison Ikoku


----------



## Outenkun (Dec 19, 2004)

1. Gravitation
2. Houshin Engi
3. Fruits Basket
4. Naruto
5. Hikaru no go


----------



## Axass (Dec 20, 2004)

1 - One Piece
2 - Naruto
3 - Berserk
4 - Fullmetal Alchemist

I've just read those so far, I'm going to begin reading Bleach right now.

Edit: Bleach is pure genius.


----------



## Tensai (Dec 20, 2004)

1. Hikaru no go
2. Naruto
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. One Piece
5. Bleach


----------



## Sinful Serenity (Dec 20, 2004)

No order.

Naruto
DNAngel
Tactics
Only the Ringfinger Knows
Arisu 19th


----------



## Keele (Dec 20, 2004)

1.Evangelion
2.naruto
3.full Metal alchemist
4.cowboy bebop
5.Bleach


----------



## Hatake Kakashi Fan (Dec 20, 2004)

my top 5?

5. Chobits
4. One Piece
3. Gundam Wing
2. Naruto
1. Shaman King


----------



## enkie (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmm Manga:

Slam Dunk
Naruto (of course)
RG Vega
Ranma 1/2  
City Hunter  ( i read this series while in grade school in Asia, now that I think about it, that was really age-inappropriate haha)


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Dec 22, 2004)

1 . Naruto

2 . Full Metal Alchemist

3 . Hikaru No Go

4 . Shonen Jump ..

5 . Furi Kuri


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2004)

1. 20th Century Boys
2. Monster
3. Death Note
4. Berserk
5. Akira

honorable mentions

Naruto, FMA, LONE WOLF AND CUB, RAGNORK


----------



## Hyuuga Dervos (Dec 22, 2004)

1. Trigun
2. Naruto
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. Ragnorok
5. Dot Hack Twilight


----------



## Atlas (inactive) (Dec 22, 2004)

1. One PIece
2. Naruto
3. Hikaru No Go
4. Yu YU Hakusho
5. Bowling King


----------



## kaitenjyuuken (Dec 22, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Death Note
5. Gundamn Wing


----------



## suPMah (Dec 22, 2004)

1. Bobobo~Bo Bo~Bobo
2. Gunnm
3. Naruto
4. Hikaru No Go (not the end though)
5. Bleach

man, this was seriously tough... hmm i prbly have to re-read all of my titles again to decide... i mean death note, love hina and lots of others could be up there in the top as well...


----------



## Hook'em (Dec 22, 2004)

5. One Piece
4. Dragonball
3. YuYu Hakusho
2. Naruto
1. Dragonball Z


----------



## Hanzt (Dec 22, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. bleach
3. One piece
4. Gantz
5. Trigun


----------



## Kaddel (Dec 23, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Death Note
4. Beck
5. Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## zeYondaime (Dec 23, 2004)

1. Naruto
2. HUnterXHUnter
3. One piece
4. Death Note
5. MAR


----------



## Kaddel (Dec 23, 2004)

HunterXHunter?

My friend likes that one too. But it is just way too random for me.

What's MAR?


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 23, 2004)

Mine are:
1)Naruto
2)bleach
3)whistle!
4)rorouni kenshin
5)One piece


----------



## zeYondaime (Dec 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Kaddel*
> HunterXHunter?
> 
> My friend likes that one too. But it is just way too random for me.
> ...



random? its a blast! its just recently the drawings are going bad, very bad indeed. i dont know what ever happen to yoshihiro tagashi..
MAR: Marchen Awakens ROmance


----------



## Fogun 01 (Dec 24, 2004)

1.Sgt. Frog
2.Naruto
3.Evangelion
4.The Candidate for Goddess
5.FLCL


----------



## Anko-san (Dec 25, 2004)

1- Full Metal Alchemist (damn I really love it x_x)
2- Naruto
3- Rurouni Kenshin
4- Hunter X Hunter
5- Uhh... maybe CC Sakura o.o


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Dec 28, 2004)

1.Naruto
2.Slam Dunk
3.Flame Of Recca
4.Samurai Deeper Kyo
5.Golden Boy 
But My Favourite Manga Is Rurouni Kenshin^^


----------



## ageofdarkness (Dec 30, 2004)

1.Rurouni Kenshin
2.Hunter X Hunter
3.Detective Conan
4.Cowboy Bebop
5.FLCL


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Dec 30, 2004)

1.naruto

2.bleach

3. One Piece

4. Hikaru no Go

5. Shaman King


----------



## Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu (Dec 30, 2004)

here's my list:
1. Naruto
2. FMA
3. FLCL
4. One Piece
5. Hikaru no GO


----------



## ShinyHair (Dec 30, 2004)

The list:
1. Naruto
2. Berserk
3. Hajime No Ippo
4. Bleach
5. ....well, I'll just go with FMA


----------



## drgnclwk (Jan 1, 2005)

well, i haven't really read taht many mangas so far, so out of the ones i have read...

1. naruto
2. one piece & bleach
3. love hina
4. get backers
5. flame of recca 

(gotta find more manga T_T)


----------



## suPMah (Jan 4, 2005)

since i was censored the last time:

1. gunnm (original manga, last order kan suga fet)
2. GTO
3. Naruto
4. 20th BC
5. Bleach

hmm, will i last this time?


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Jan 4, 2005)

Gunnm
Gunnm:Last Order
Battle Angel Alita
Battle Angel Alita:Last Order
/\ my fav's /\     


and yes i knowthat gunnm and battle angel are the same manga i'm not an idiot


----------



## ---Kenji-kun (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmm..

1. Naruto
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. Dragonball
4. Kenshin
5. Trigun

Hmmm something like that.. not actually positive but something like that...


----------



## Drifa (Jan 5, 2005)

1. Nausicaa and the Valley of the Wind (utterly brilliant manga, even tops his movies. If you've seen the movie version of this, it's just the tip of the iceberg)
2. FMA
3. Death Note
4. Bleach
5. Kare Kano


----------



## Axass (Jan 6, 2005)

I update mine:

1 - Naruto
2 - One Piece
3 - Dragon Ball
4 - Bleach
5 - Death Note


----------



## ☠ (Jan 6, 2005)

1. The Ravages of Time
2. Blade of the Immortal
3. Naruto
4. Shinsengumi Immon Peacemaker/Peacemaker Kurogane
5. Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## hopeless ninja (Jan 10, 2005)

1)naruto
2)shaman king
3)one piece
4)dragon ball
5)crewman3

yup i think they are my favourite mangas


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 10, 2005)

1)Naruto
2)Hellsing
3)Love Hina
4)Trigun Maximum
5)Chobits

I named my laptop Plum. Plum is the cutist thing on this entire planet besides my puppy.
Awwww! It's my puppy! That's right! You're the cutes wittle thing ever! Ever! Yes you are! Yes you are!*In voice to a dog or baby*
Did I say that aloud?
*Reafirms masculinity by slaughtering thousands.*


----------



## ghostgal (Jan 10, 2005)

1One piece
2Kenshin
3Naruto
4LOve hina
5Battle royale

Not in that order, some parts of them are better than others and so.


----------



## benny_flow (Jan 10, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Record of Lodoss War
3. GTO
4. DragonballZ
5. Love Hina


----------



## spinstate (Apr 12, 2005)

1. Akira
2. EDEN It's an endless world!
3. Blade of the Immortal
4. 3x3 Eyes
5. Flame of Recca


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

not sure if I answered this thread before, however my top 5 are

1. 20th Century Boys
2. Monster
3. Homonuclus
4. Real
5. Blue Heaven

honorable mentions go to

Lone wolf and Cub
Akira
Blade Of The immortal
Berserk
Beck
National Quiz
Ichi The Killer
Pluto!


----------



## Black Winged Angel (Apr 12, 2005)

1.) One Piece
2.) Dragon Ball
3.) Bleach
4.) Naruto
5.) Trigun

My top five list normally stays in that order, although Naruto and Bleach swap places with each other depending on my mood.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 12, 2005)

Fuck this is hard >.>

1. Love Hina
2. Negima
3. Naruto
4. Tuxedo Gin
5. XXXholic, Tsubasa (they go together )


----------



## $+|2@\X/|-|@+ (Apr 12, 2005)

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Bleach


----------



## babian (Apr 12, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Kodocha
3. Fruits Basket
4.Ranma
5. Clover


----------



## bakahammer (Apr 12, 2005)

blade of the immortal
rouruni kenshin
tsubasa
gundam seed astray/x astray
ranma 1/2


----------



## ghostgal (Apr 13, 2005)

Rurouni kenshin
One piece
NAruto
Karekano
Battle royale


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 13, 2005)

(Notice how Naruto is not on my list! Bwhahah!)

(Oh crap this is Manga? Wuh. Oh. Forget that first part.)

Okay... Now this is hard. Hold on...


----------



## Codde (Apr 13, 2005)

Right now for me it's

#1 Dragonball
#2 OnePiece
#3 HunterXHunter
#4 Slam Dunk
#5 20th Century Boys

There are a few manga tied with some of those up there like  Blade of the Immortal, Vagabond, REAL, Berserk, and Yakitate.


----------



## Akukairu (Apr 13, 2005)

1.  Naruto
2.  One Piece
3.  Gantz
4.  Yu Yu Hakusho
5.  Get Backers


----------



## Katara (Apr 13, 2005)

Naruto
FMA
Bleach
Houshin Engi
Hajime


YGO _would've_ been tied up there if Viz hadn't butchered vol8's cover. :mumble  

I don't think I'm forgetting anything...


----------



## bUlgArIstA (Apr 16, 2005)

1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.Berserk
4. Haven't read enough mango to have one
5. - || -


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. One Piece
4. Death Note
5. Gantz


----------



## mow (Apr 16, 2005)

Read *20th century boys *and *Monster* [/randomness]

but to stay on topin, *PLUTO* is rising up among the ranks of my fav mangas of all time. Urasawa is God.


----------



## Gaara Lover (Apr 16, 2005)

*1. Naruto 
2. Dragon Ball
3. Trigun
4. Inuyasha
5. FullMetal Alchemist *


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 16, 2005)

w000t go 20th Century Boys!!!!!

*1. 20th Century Boys!!*
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. Beck
4. Gantz
5. Death Note

( Number 3-5 may change )


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

HxH
FMA
Naruto
Bleach
HNI
Yakittate (sp?)


----------



## Stealthwolf (Apr 17, 2005)

20th Century boys
Monster
Beck
Ichigo 100%
One Piece


----------



## Ilpum (Apr 17, 2005)

Death Note
Saikano
Naruto
Monster
Shaman King
-> Really, it would be better post my top 20, this just doesn't look right! ^^'


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 17, 2005)

1) Bleach
2) Naruto
3) Rorouni Kenshin
4) One Piece
5) insert here (read alot, dont remember all of them)


----------



## Crowe (Apr 17, 2005)

Hard, very hard indeed. 
1, 20th century boys
2, Bleach
3, Berserk
4, Naruto
5, Ill, One piece, Shaman king.


----------



## lazyjapanese (Apr 17, 2005)

1. busorennkinn -武装錬金
2. onepiece -ワンピース
3. gunmu last order -銃夢 Last Order
4. bleach -ブリーチ
5. gonngiki no gashu -金色のガッシュ


----------



## Isamaru (Apr 17, 2005)

1)Naruto
2)FMA
3)HxH
4)Hellsing
5)chobits


----------



## kapsi (Apr 19, 2005)

Naruto, Dragon Ball, Hellsing and...(drumroll)...What's Michael!


----------



## ☠ (Apr 19, 2005)

1. *The Ravages of Time*. A Chinese manhua about the Three Kingdoms. Lots of action and intrigue.
2. *Samurai Executioner*. The nitty-gritty life of an executioner in Edo. Yamada is, in my opinion, a much better character than Ogami of "Lone Wolf and Cub".
3. *Naruto*. Ninjas. Need I say more?
4. *Bleach*. Sword wielding ghost slayers. The only way it could get any better was if it was set back a hundred years.
5. *Samurai Deeper Kyo*. Samurai and swordfights, my favourite combination. It would be a far better manga if it ditched Yuya (and the incredibly inane fanservice) if you ask me.


----------



## OniBaku Combi Member N?3 (Apr 19, 2005)

I use to like Kyo a lot. But since i've read some mangas, like flame of recca, and some others, i actually found out that " Kyo " is just a compilation of the lastest ( mangas published ( in fact mangas who's been published before 2000/2001 )... It take a lots of things from various manga. So that's why, now i cannot put it into the 5th best mangas.

Let's say, that there a some mangas which are in another league : like FMA, NARUTO, and SAINT SEIYA, + DBZ . which tends to be more like mythologies in mangas. 
At sannin/hokage levels if you want 

And there's the others... 
1)Hxh + GTO + Angel Densetsu ( most funniest manga i've ever read )
2)One piece 
3) "Coq De combat" , it is called like this in france, dunno the translation  but a very good manga.
4) Flame of recca
5) Shaman king, Slam dunk,


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

1. naruto
2.trigun
3. bleach
4. cowboy bebop
5. one peice


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, this is too hard a question, fitting only 5 manga into a favourite list?

Well, I'll assume you have chidori to my head, and will pick (in no order):

Gantz
Blade of the Immortal
20th Century Boys
Akira
Slam Dunk

Godamnit, that was hard and not fair.

Looking through other peoples list, I'm glad to see Gantz and 20th Century Boys get alot of mentions.


----------



## mow (Apr 19, 2005)

So many people have read 20th Century boys! I love you all! To all Urasawa fans, read *Pluto*. I have a thread dedicated to it. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## gunslinging shinobi (Apr 19, 2005)

top 5 mangas?

in order:

shaman king
naruto
beet the vandal buster
prince of tennis
tenjo tenge

haha, I felt I should be unique and list some no one else had


----------



## OVERDOSE (Apr 19, 2005)

1.Naruto   2.Berzerk or Akira   3.Gundam Wing    4.DBZ or Hellsing   5.666 Satan,Shaman King or One Piece.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> So many people have read 20th Century boys! I love you all! To all Urasawa fans, read *Pluto*. I have a thread dedicated to it. You will not be dissapointed.



Yeah, he is an amazing writer, I'd love to see him tackle live action films too.  But because his manga are so frustatingly addictive, I'm wary of reading Pluto just yet (dying to read vol.18 of 20th CB!), I'd rather wait till its almost complete or something.  Any chance of that happening at the moment?  How many volumes is it so far?


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Apr 19, 2005)

1. One Piece
2. Naruto 
3. Bleach 
4. Yu-Yu-Hakusho 
5. Whistle!


----------



## GodofDeath (Apr 19, 2005)

1 one piece
2 shaman king
3 naruto
4 bleach
5 cowboy bebop


----------



## spinstate (May 22, 2005)




----------



## royalguardx (May 22, 2005)

1. naruto
2. trigun
3. scryed
4. Detective conan
5. Rurouni kenshin


----------



## I_Am_The_........Whatever (May 22, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Eyeshield 21
3. Bleach
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. Hikaru no Go


----------



## CopyCat97 (May 23, 2005)

My top 5 mangas
Naruto
Full Metal Panic
Bleach
Mahou Sensei Negima
Psychic Academy


----------



## excellence153 (May 23, 2005)

Naruto
Love Hina
s-CRY-ed
A.I. Love You
Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Pachees N' Cream (May 23, 2005)

ToP FivE...

NarUto
ShaMan KIng
OnE PiECe
GrEAt TeaCher ONizukA
TrIgUn


----------



## Meijin (May 23, 2005)

1. Hikaru no Go
2. BECK
3. Yakitate! Japan
4. Shaman King
5. Naruto


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (May 23, 2005)

1. Ichigo 100%
2. Kare Kano
3. GetBackers
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. Naruto
I have to be careful with the romance mangas though.  If I read too much at once I get the urge to call up all my old "almost-girlfriends" that did me wrong.


----------



## Ino-pig (May 30, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Nausicaa Vlley of the wind (and all Hayao Miyazaki stuff)
3. Love Hina
4. Wolfs Rain/Cowboy Bebop
5. Samurai Champloo
thats in anime order too


----------



## Kaeriuchi (May 30, 2005)

Hmm, I guess so far, in no particular order...
-Full Metal Panic
-Love Hina
-Diabolo
-Naruto
-Negima

I just ordered some new manga earlier though (Onegai Teacher vol 1 and some more Naruto xP), so hopefully that's good.


----------



## Rayl (May 30, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. One Piece
3. Trigun
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Kagalli (May 30, 2005)

Hm my favorites are....

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Love Hina
4. Trigun
5. Chobits


----------



## dmby (May 30, 2005)

1. Love Hina
2. Love Hina
3. Love Hina
4. Love Hina
5. Love Hina

Alternate list:

1. Naruto
2. Cowboy Bebop
3. Trigun
4. Bleach
5. Love Hina...  GO LOVE HINA!


----------



## slfrv (May 31, 2005)

- Naruto
- Bleach
- Rurouni Kenshin
- Detective Conan
- Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## isanon (May 31, 2005)

1 deathnote
2 gantz
3 bleach 
4 angel sancuary
5 naruto


----------



## Yak (May 31, 2005)

Naruto
Shamo
Vagabond
GTO
Get Backers


----------



## Gaara-fan (May 31, 2005)

-Girl Got Game!
-First Love
-Kare Kano
-Wallflower
-fushigi yugi


----------



## Redefined (Jun 1, 2005)

1. Samurai Deeper Kyo
2. Naruto
3. Initial D
4. Battle Vixens
5. DragonBall Z


----------



## Iwonn (Jun 2, 2005)

Right now it's:

1.Rin
2.Hikaru no Go
3.Peace maker Kurogane
4.Our Kingdom
5.Naruto


----------



## naiujiro (Jun 2, 2005)

1. Death Note
2. Bleach
3. Naruto
4. Hikaru no Go (...yeah, it's over but I still like reading it)
5. Get Backers

They are my Top 5 for now,... but it may change soon. ^_^b


----------



## ccongdon (Jun 3, 2005)

1) Naruto
2) Bleach
3) Full Metal Alchemist
4) Samurai Champloo? heh...
5) --


----------



## Freija (Jun 3, 2005)

1.One Piece(Nico Robin is to smexay)
2.Hunter x Hunter
3.Hellsing
4.Naruto
5.Inuyasha

i really like all of them much, but if i had to choose, this would be the order.


----------



## pnoypridz (Jun 3, 2005)

this is my list

1. 20th century boys
2. Vagabond
3. Berserk
4. Naruto
5. Bleach


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 3, 2005)

GTO
Naruto
Lovehina
Ragnarok
Evangelion


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jun 3, 2005)

1st 20th Centuary Boys (gotta love it!)
2nd Death Note
3rd One Piece
4th Dragonball
5th Full Metal Alchemist (only got 1st chapter tho  )


----------



## DEATwisher (Jun 3, 2005)

1. evangelion
2. slamdunk
3. full metal alchemist
4. bleach
5. Detective Conan


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 3, 2005)

1. Naruto/Bleach
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Death Note
4. Azu Manga Daioh
5. Gantz


----------



## spinstate (Jun 4, 2005)

Top 5 at present(read recently)

1. Touch
2. Eden
3. Vagabond
4. Nausicca of the Valley Wind
5. Bleach


----------



## SpiritedLoser (Jun 7, 2005)

1) Naruto!
2) Slam Dunk
3) Gravitation
4) Immortal Rain
5) D N Angel


----------



## Darts (Jun 7, 2005)

pretty face
naruto
yu yu hakusho
rurouni kenshin
fma

cant order them...


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 7, 2005)

Rurouni Kenshin
Hajime No Ippo
20th Century Boys
Gantz
Hikaru no Go

Runners Up: Dragonball, Naruto, Bleach, Death Note, Full Metal Alchemist, One Peice,  Slam Dunk,  Yu Yu Hakusho, Hunter X Hunter, I's, Shaman King, Evangelion, Devil & Devil, Flame of Recca, Love Hina

Damn it's hard enough to pick a top 20 much less a top 5, and there's so many I keep hearing are good I havent gotten a chance to read yet like Berserk, Nausicaa etc.


----------



## Alive (Jun 7, 2005)

No particular order:

1. Naruto
2. Chrno Crusade
3. Hana-Kimi
4. Saiyuki
5. FullMetal Alchemist

GetBackers, Azumanga Daioh, and Trigun. follow-up very closely.


----------



## ramenluver (Jun 7, 2005)

1. Ichigo 100% (<3)
2. Naruto 
3. Eyeshield 21
4. Bleach
5. Love Hina


----------



## EET (Jun 8, 2005)

only manga i read is berserk, naruto and bleach


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 8, 2005)

read sig. If you havent read Gantz, you should. If you havent read DN you should.


----------



## Chintsuzai (Jun 12, 2005)

1. Samurai Deeper Kyo
2. Naruto
3. Aria
4. Peacemaker Kurogane
5. XXXHolic


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 12, 2005)

*My top 5 of mangas that I read/ed here, in Spain:

1- Naruto
2- Inuyasha
3- Ranma 1/2
4- Fushiji Yuji
5- Chobits...*


----------



## 12456 (Jun 12, 2005)

- Berserk
- 20th century boys
- (Early) Vagabond
- Dragonball
- Hajime no Ippo

Even now I'm not entirely sure about these except for Berserk and 20thCB.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 12, 2005)

20th Century Boys
Living Game (read this one, i command thee)
Trigun
Blame
Nausica?


----------



## komrade_smith (Jun 13, 2005)

at the moment..........
1) Akira
2) Beck
3) Naruto
4) Full Metal Panic
5) Bleach

 It changes all the time though, this is just a fairly general list


----------



## silent_speech (Jun 13, 2005)

right now...
1)Naruto
2)D.gray-man
3)Bleach
4)GTO
5)Slam Dunk


----------



## Jeltz (Jun 14, 2005)

1. Nausica?
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. GUNNM (Battle Angel)
4. 20th Century Boys
5. Bleach


----------



## Sol (Jun 14, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Saiyuki (and Saiyuki reload)
4. Death Note
5. Fruits Basket


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 15, 2005)

Naruto
One Piece
Kare Kano
Alita
Bleach


----------



## spinstate (Jun 17, 2005)

Updated.


Pluto
Touch
Lone Wolf & Cub
Vagabond
Nausicca


----------



## pakku (Jun 17, 2005)

An update is long overdue.

Monster
Hikaru no Go
One Piece
20th Century Boys
Akira

Honorable mentions: Berserk, Hunter x Hunter, Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (Jun 22, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Fruits Basket
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. Card Captor Sakura
5. Uhm...can't think of any...


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 22, 2005)

5 - Dragon Ball Z
4 - Rorouni Kenshin (Well because I had not choice)
3 - InuYasha
2 - Bleach
1 - Hellsing 

... What where is Naruto?! Uhm its with number 5 DBZ. Its just I like DBZ a little better.


----------



## Inaudible-red (Jun 28, 2005)

1. Neon Genasis Evangelion
2. Naruto
3. Cowboy Bebop
4. Yu Yu Hakusho
5. Fruits Basket


----------



## Skyexx (Jun 28, 2005)

I think I already posted here, but oh well. :

*4.* Rurouni Kenshin (Same as One Piece. Nothin to say except its good.)
*3.* Full Metal Panic (Same as GTO, I thought it was gonna suck. This is the only thing with those damn mechs/'big robots' that I actually like.)
*2.* One Piece (Not much to say... Its good )
*1.* Great Teacher Onizuka (This shit is the best. I thought it was gonna be dumb as hell when I first heard about it. However, I'm glad I checked it out.)

I don't know about 5. Its probably a tie between Ichigo 100%, the first five volumes of Pretty Face, Pastel, I"s, or some other Romantic Comedy. These will almost never be too high on my list, meh..


----------



## Utz (Jun 28, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Inuyasha
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. FMA


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 28, 2005)

Top 5 are....

*Naruto
*Ichigo 100%
*Death Note
*Love Hina
*Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## SkyWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

1.One Piece
2.Fullmetal Alchemist
3.Bleach
4.Rurouni Kenshin
5.Naruto


----------



## Clon (Jul 1, 2005)

1.Dogs
2.Blade of the Immortal
3.Vagabond
4.Bleach
5.GTO


----------



## Spidey (Jul 1, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Berserk
3. Lone wolf and cub
4. Bleach
5. One piece
all amazing series


----------



## kakashisempai (Jul 1, 2005)

naruto
Bleach
Yakitate Japan
Deathnote
City hunter


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Jul 1, 2005)

1.*Naruto*
   
The plot and the characters are wonderful and very gripping. The latest manga chapters with even more revuolations about the Akatsuk's motives make this the top manga in my list

2.*Bleach*
  
Kun!!! Bleach is hilarious with beautifully drawn characters and cool swords and adventures. Definetly 2 thumbs up.

3.*One Piece*
  
I haven't read the latest ones but I still love the series and the pirates 

4.*Akira*
 
It scared the heck out of me when I first read it but it was very cool and the pyschic powers where even cooler. Good intake on Neo surburban life if certian avents happened when they happened 

5.*??*

This has to be a tie between *Sailor Moon * (childhood memories) and *Furuba* (Which I've recently got bored of) Hack//Sign was pretty good though...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 1, 2005)

1. Bleach
2. Naruto
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. One Peice
5. Tenjho Tenge


----------



## jailfries (Jul 6, 2005)

1. Berserk
2. Naruto
3. MPD Physco
4. Hellsing
5. Bleach


----------



## Shiron (Jul 6, 2005)

1. Bleach 
2. Death Note 
3. Naruto 
4. .hack// 
5. Trigun


----------



## lady_muimui (Jul 21, 2005)

1. Fruits Basket
2. iMadoki
3. Black Cat
4. Naruto
5. Aishiteruze Baby


----------



## aconks (Jul 23, 2005)

1.Bleach (scan)
2.Naruto (scan)
3.Ichigo100% (scan)
4.Gantz (scan)
5.Sinchan (book, i dont sure this is a manga too, but i really like a funny story)


----------



## endgame (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Bleach
2. D.Gray-Man
3. Death Note
4. Naruto
5. Rurouni Kenshin
err...6. FMA


----------



## CABLE (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Berserk
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Hellsing
4. Bleach
5. Naruto


----------



## Void (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Berserk - Hellsing (tie)
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. Naruto
5. Gantz


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 24, 2005)

1. Bleach
2. Hellsing
3. Naruto
4. Vampire Game
5. Demon Diary


----------



## Hierophant Green (Jul 26, 2005)

In no particular order:

1. One Piece
2. Hajime no Ippo
3. Hellsing
4. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
5. Kinnikuman


----------



## sunANBU (Jul 26, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Shaman King
3. Fruits Basket
4. xxxHolic
5. Detective Conan


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jul 28, 2005)

1 naruto
2 X
3 hellsing
4 Battle Angel Alita
5 Kenshin


----------



## ChaotixXero (Jul 28, 2005)

1. Dragonball/Z
2. Naruto
3. Dr. Slump
4. Bleach
5. One Piece(I'm not sure about the last 2)


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

1.Naruto
2. .hack//Legend of the twilight bracelt
3.getbackers


----------



## Sands (Aug 15, 2005)

1. naruto
2. rave master
3. samurai deeper kyo
4. shaman king
5. dbz


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Naruto
2. Dragon Knights
3. Bleach
4. Inuyasha
5. Ranma 1/2


----------



## okolenui (Aug 20, 2005)

1 - Naruto
2 - Chrono Crusade
3 - .hack//Legend of The Twilight
4 - FLCL
5 - Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 20, 2005)

kenshin
hellsing - ichigo 100%
deathnote - initial D
berserk


----------



## Miso (Aug 21, 2005)

1-Naruto
2-Bleach
3-Fruits Basket
4-SlamDunk
5-Pretty Face


----------



## Neenah (Aug 22, 2005)

1.fruits basket..
2.kiss of voice
3.bleach
4.DNAngel
5 D.grayman


----------



## naruto_is_number1 (Sep 22, 2005)

1.Naruto
2.?
3.?
4.?
5.?


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 28, 2005)

1.Ippo
1.Pastel
1.IO
1.20th CB
1.Pluto 

... ;D


----------



## infected with ska (Sep 28, 2005)

at the moment

1. Deathnote
2. Bleach
3. Beck
4. Naruto
5. D.N. Angel


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2005)

1)Aquarian Age:Juvenile Orion
2)X 1999
3)Devil Man
4)One Piece
5)Project Arms


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Sep 28, 2005)

*>_<*

i'm only really into two, naruto in one piece. and i could never decide between them....pirates or ninjas?:sad


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 29, 2005)

1. Bleach
2. Naruto
3. Deathnote
4. Ichigo 100%
5. Soul Eater


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 29, 2005)

1. naruto
2. bleach
3. tsubasa chronicle
4. flcl
5. love hina


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 29, 2005)

1.naruto
2.kenshin
3.bleach
4.dragon ball
5.detective conan


----------



## vampire shai (Sep 29, 2005)

i dont buy mangas 
but my top 5 fave anime
1.naruto
2. soul hunter
3. shaman king
4. full metal alchemist
5. .....too many


----------



## darkspark (Sep 30, 2005)

1. Deathnote!!!!!!!!
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
3. Naruto
4. Bleach
5. Detective Conan


----------



## Naruto_Shoujo (Oct 1, 2005)

1.Naruto
2.Gunslinger Girl3.Ultra


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 1, 2005)

Now it's:

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. 20th Century Boys
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. Gantz


----------



## Prodigy-child (Oct 1, 2005)

1. Fullmetal Alchemist
2. Naruto
3. DNAngel
4. Full Metal Panic!
5. Peacemaker Kurogane


----------



## OrionsQuest (Oct 2, 2005)

One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Shaman King
Ranma 1/2

In no particular order


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 2, 2005)

Naruto
Ichigo 100%
FLCL
Rurouni Kenshin
Dragonball (not Z)

not really in any particular order.


----------



## Kakashi_Chan (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine are ...

1. Fruits Basket
2. Shaman King
3. Naruto
4. Cardcaptor Sakura
5. Anyothers I may pick up and read


----------



## Ginnylin (Oct 3, 2005)

I love them equally!

Kareshi Kanojo no Jijou (Kare Kano or His and Her Circumstances, whichever name u prefer)
Bleach
Naruto
Rurouni Kenshin
Love Mode


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Sep 13, 2006)

hmmmm

1. .Hack//Legend of the Twilight (but it has only 3 volumes im so sad bout it )
2. Hajime no Ippo (alias: Fighting Spirit/The Fighting)
3. Naruto
4. The Candidate for Goddess (alias: Pilot Candidate)
5. One Piece or Shaman King


----------



## slumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

i dont got a sertain manga i liked the moust. problay naruto.

i read: gantz, kenshin, x-1999, tsubasa chronincs, berserk, samurai kyo, ragnarok, ares, dangu, vagabond, elfen leed. etc


----------



## ifira (Sep 13, 2006)

Not in order. Berserk, D Gray Man, Deathnote, Pluto and Ares.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Feb 15, 2008)

Naruto, The demon Ororon uh...can't think of others right now..


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 15, 2008)

1. Berserk
2. Gantz
3. Eden
4. BotI
5. GTO


----------



## Mican (Feb 15, 2008)

1. HunterXHunter
2. I''s
3. Hikaru no Go
4. Naruto/Claymore (only cause the releases are fucking slow)


----------



## Batman (Feb 15, 2008)

1. Hunter x Hunter
2. Death Note
3. Naruto
4. Shin Angyo Onshi
5. _Undecided_ Waiting on another series to wow me on paper.


----------



## sheena (Feb 16, 2008)

this isn't in oreder but

iunyasha
naruto
tail of the moon
negima
vampier knight


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2008)

1. AKIRA 
2. Berserk
3. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
4. Monster
5. Vagabond


----------



## Champloon (Feb 16, 2008)

Berserk 
Shin Angyo Onshi
Gantz
Vagabond
GTO


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2008)

1.)World Embryo
2.)D Gray Man
3.)Chrno Crusade
4.)Naruto
5.)High School of the dead

READ WORLD EMBRYO BITCHES


----------



## piccun? (Feb 16, 2008)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
GUNNM - Battle Angel Alita
Devilman
Slam Dunk
Akira


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo
JJBA
Eyeshield 21
Reborn!
Battle Royale

not in order


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

1.Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
2.Hajime no Ippo
3.Berserk
4.20th Century Boys
5.Akira


----------



## Nena Trinity (Feb 16, 2008)

Hellsing
Air Gear
Death Note
Godchild
Bleach


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 16, 2008)

In no particular order

Samurai Deeper Kyo
Eyeshield 21
The Wallflower/Perfect Girl Evolution
Naruto
Ouran High School Host club


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 16, 2008)

In terms of enjoyment, I'd say~ (not really in a particular order) 

 -Keroro Gunsou 
 -20th Century Boys/21st Century Boys 
 -Karin (Chibi Vampire) 
 -Gantz
 -Nodame Cantabile


----------



## Codde (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Slam Dunk
2. Dragonball
3. Vagabond
4. Blade of the Immortal
5. One Piece


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Hajime no Ippo
> JJBA
> Eyeshield 21
> Reborn!
> ...



Actually im changing mine


Hajime no ippo
JJBA
Baki
Reborn
Eyesheild 21


----------



## Shinji (Feb 16, 2008)

1.) Katekyo Hitman Reborn
2.) Beck
3.) Air Gear
4.) Tenjou Tenge
5.) Berserk


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

One Piece
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Naruto
Air Gear
Bleach


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Monster
2. Berserk
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. Vagabond
5. REAL!


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 16, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter
Death Note (from what I've seen)
Dragonball of course

No others I can think of ATM. (not in any particular order either)


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 16, 2008)

1) Naruto
2) Bleach
3) Death Note
4) FLCL
5) DBZ 

I'm a mainstream whore!
????|^&


----------



## Keme (Feb 17, 2008)

These are my favorite manga (in order as requested by the original poster)...

1) The Tarot Caf?
2) Mozart Doesn't Sing Lullabies
3) Bleach
4) Battle Royale
5) The Bride of the Water God


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2008)

1 - Battle Royale
2 - One Piece
3 - Naruto
4 - Sky High
5 - Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Ippy (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, I'm surprised I haven't posted in this yet.

1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. Zetman
3. Berserk
4. Bastard!!
5. Homunculus

Fuck shounen...


----------



## Tokito (Feb 17, 2008)

currently and not in order:

- Bastard!!
- Blade of the Immortal
- Battle Angel Alita: Last Order / Gunnm:LO
- Tenjo Tenge
- Vagabond


----------



## Power16 (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Berserk
2. One Piece
3. Hunter X Hunter
4. Monster
5. Bastard!!

Top 3 stays but 4-5 i can change it depends...(Ippo, Prince of Tennis, Slam Dunk, Death Note, Fairy Tail...)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

1.World Embryo
2.World Embryo
3.World Embryo
4.World Embryo
5. ....World Embryo

I tell ya, Seinen's where its at


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

hxh
ichigo100%
negima
dgrayman
fullmetalpanic


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

Samurai Deeper Kyo
Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
Flame of Recca
GTO/Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## saphyre_bloo (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Bleach
2. Samurai Champloo
3. Black Cat
4. Death Note
5. Cardcaptors


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Death Note
2. Naruto
3. Shaman King
4. Saiyuki Reload
5. Bleach


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2008)

One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Hunter X Hunter
Monster


----------



## theshad (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Hajime no Ippo
2. One Piece
3. Great Teacher Onizuka
4. 20th Century Boys/21st Century Boys
5. Flame of Recca


----------



## Midus (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Berserk
2. Monster
3. Hunter X Hunter
4. Hajime no Ippo
5. One Piece


----------



## Jayka (Feb 18, 2008)

Fullmetal Alchemist
Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden
Ouran High School Host Club
Spiral ~the Bonds of Reasoning~
Fruits Basket


----------



## Ryu19 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Rurouni Kenshin

2. JJBA/One Piece/Shaman King

3. Buso Renkin/Eyeshield 21/Embalming

4. Black Cat

5. Dragon Ball


----------



## Cipher (Feb 18, 2008)

In no particular order:

1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. 20th Century Boys
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Death Note
5. Naruto

Yeah, yeah, I know Naruto is horribly out of place, but it was my first manga ever, so it will always be special for me.

No matter how bad it keeps getting.


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

In this order:
Hunter x Hunter
Naruto+one piece
bleach
fairy tail


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 18, 2008)

In no order:

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure/One Piece
Vagabond/Slam Dunk
Bastard!!/Berserk
Hajime no Ippo
20th Century Boys


----------



## Kuroro (Feb 18, 2008)

In no particular order:

01: Hunter x Hunter
02: Berserk
03: One Piece
04: Slam Dunk
05: Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2008)

_1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Death Note
5. One piece_


----------



## Major (Feb 19, 2008)

1. Hellsing
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
4. Ghost in the Shell
5. Berserk


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

Her are my top 5

One Piece
Hunter X Hunter 
Full Metal Alchemist
Berserk
GantZ(only for the artwork)


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if I've even read five.. xD;

1. Death Note
2. Hana Kimi
3. Gravitation
4. Naruto

Nope.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

AKIRA
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
20th Century Boys
Berserk
(there are many that could fit right here)


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 21, 2008)

Claymore
Gantz
berserk
Naruto
Hellsing


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 21, 2008)

1 Naruto
2 Bleach
3 Shin Angyo Onshi
4 666 satan
5 tenjou tenge


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Naruto
2. Death Note
3. FMA
4. Tsubasa
5. Hellsing


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 22, 2008)

1 Bleach (right now anyway )
2 Death Note
3 Naruto 
4 Claymore
5 Fruit's Basket

One Piece, Eureka 7, FMA  and  and some others follow close behind.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 22, 2008)

1. Gintama
2. Reborn!
3. Naruto
4. One Piece
5. Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 22, 2008)

1.Deadend
2.deathnote
3.claymore
4.Biomega
5.Gantz


----------



## taguchi1girl (Sep 1, 2010)

1.One Piece
2.Bride of the Water God
3.Tsubasa
4.Mamotte Lollipop
5.Skip Beat


----------



## Cirno (Sep 1, 2010)

Crows
Worst
Monster
Dorohedoro
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Hajime no Ippo

Not in particular order.


----------



## ZyX (Sep 1, 2010)

Futari Ecchi
To Love-Ru
Kodomo no Jikan
Yomeiro-Choice
Dragon Ball


----------



## Cibo (Sep 2, 2010)

Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Blame!
Basilisk
Jiraishin


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Who the hell digged up those list which include Narto.


----------



## Soul (Sep 2, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist.
Soul Eater.
Death Note.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 2, 2010)

One Piece
Hajime No Ippo
Bakuman
Soul Eater
Mx0

FMA would be on the list but I kinda stopped and watched Brotherhood instead


----------



## Kenju (Sep 2, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Naruto
Soul Eater
D. Gray-man
Psyren


----------



## sadino (Sep 3, 2010)

One Piece
FMA
Hunter X Hunter
Naruto
Yu Yu Hakusho

No particular order.Actually One Piece is numbah One,but that will possibly change if HxH returns or i reread one of the finished ones.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2010)

Sad thing is my top two favorites are two I haven't re-read in years. I feel like I should get around to it someday.

1. Angel Sanctuary
2. Kodomo no Omocha
3. HunterxHunter
4. Yotsuba&! 
5. Naruto

I was at war between Putting Yotsuba&! and X on that list.


----------



## Z (Sep 3, 2010)

One Piece
Rurouni Kenshin
Dragonball
Yu Yu Hakusho
---


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 3, 2010)

Wan Pisu
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Dragon Ball
Claymore


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Love Hina


----------



## Sassy (Sep 3, 2010)

In order you say 

1-Air gear
2-Bleach
3-One Piece
4-Hitman Reborn
5-Naruto


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2010)

1.Yuyu Hakusho
2.One Piece
3.Death Note
4.Bleach
5.Dragonball


----------



## Moon (Sep 4, 2010)

1. Fullmetal Alchemist
2. Soul Eater
3. Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer
4. Kekkaishi
5. Beelzebub


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Sep 4, 2010)

So hard to put them in order for me

1. One Piece
2. Hikaru no Go
3. Bakuman
4. Love Hina
5. Beck


----------



## Winzerd (Sep 4, 2010)

No particular order except maybe first one:

One Piece
Berserk
20th Century Boys
Mushishi 
Slam Dunk


----------



## Badalight (Sep 6, 2010)

NinjaSassy212 said:


> In order you say
> 
> 1-Air gear
> 2-Bleach
> ...



The horror..

1. Rookies
2. Battle Angel Alita
3. Monster
4. 20th Century Boys
5. Welcome to the NHK


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 6, 2010)

In no order 
JoJo's Bizarre adventures,  Umineko no Naku Koro Ni, Berserk, Fist of the North Star, Evangelion and Bastard!!  I want to read Vinland Saga btw


mmm now that I think about it. It seems I am guy who likes mangas with lot of drama and gore xD


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2010)

Ordering them would be too difficult.

Love Hina
20th Century Boys
Mahou Sensei Negima
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Dragonball Z


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Monster aka "Masterpiece" 
One Piece "best Manga that is running"
Liar Game
Kekkaishi 
Samurai Deeper Kyo  "Never and I mean never!!! watch the anime version of this epic manga"


----------



## louis (Sep 7, 2010)

1. One piece
2.Full metal  alchemist
3.Cowboy bebop
4.psyren
5.Jackels


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Monster* (best seriously mentally fucked up story and villain)


*Berserk *(Most manly story and character)


*Vinland Saga* (best manga about incredible vikings!)


*Air Gear *(king of shounen and best entertainment)


*Pastel* (best of romance and slice of life)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Kazuha Vinland said:


> *Monster* (best seriously mentally fucked up story and villain)
> 
> 
> *Berserk *(Most manly story and character)
> ...


great list.. yet to read Vinland Saga, I heard is good....


----------



## kyochi (Sep 7, 2010)

1. One Piece 
2. Bleach 
3. Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 
4. Naruto 
5. Soul Eater


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

1. Axis Powers Hetalia They're Comic Strips but I dont care.
2. Kuroshitsuji
3. Junjou Romantica
4. Katekyo Hitman Reborn
5. Bleach


----------



## left4lol (Sep 7, 2010)

All Time

One Piece
Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind 
Hakuto No Ken (First Part Only)/JJBA : Battle Tendency
Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Running

One Piece
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Beelzebub
Bakuman
Liar Game


----------



## Saishin (Jun 19, 2011)

1 Evangelion
2 Naruto
3 Deadman Wonderland
4 Eyeshield 21
5 Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 19, 2011)

I've read a lot of manga, but these were in another dimension to everything else I have read. In no particular order...

1. Berserk
2. Vagabond
3. Vinland Saga
4. Real
5. Monster

Honorable mention to:

20th Century Boys
Slam Dunk
Gon
Dragonball series


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't order these, cause they're all equally great.

-Berserk
-Battle Angel Alita
-FMA
-Monster
-Dragon Ball

Detective Conan really would be my favorite of all time until it went on too fucking damned long though and I just got bored of it.


----------

